# Getting Ink out of Chef Jackets



## markv (May 16, 2003)

Dear Friends:

I just washed all seven of my chef jackets. I left a pen in one of the pockets and when I took them out of the dryer they were all splattered with ink spots. I washed them again, (pre-soaking them in bleach), to no avail. The ink was barely affected. Now I'm out 7 jackets unless someone out there knows a miracle cure???????

Mark


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

I don't know bro but I'd think it would require some kind of solvent. You might be able to get a stain removal kit at a fabric store.

I just googled this:

http://www.ehow.com/how_2598_remove-ink-stains.html


----------



## markv (May 16, 2003)

Kuan:

That was a good resource. The only problem is that you have to treat each individual ink stain. My jackets look like they have chicken pox. It would take me forever to follow those procedures to remove each one. I was hoping for something I could soak and/or wash them in.

Oh well. They are somewhat old and a few have other bleach-resistant stains. I guess I'll just have to buy new ones.

Mark


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

The thing about hair spray is it's alcohol content. You can go to a paint department and buy some 100% methanol. Home depot so you can buy big cans of it. Soak them in that. It's not real cheap, but it might be cheaper than new jackets.

Phil


----------



## auntdot (Oct 6, 2005)

Sorry, but I have never had any luck getting ink out of clothes.

You might try taking one to a local cleaner and asking their opinion.

If they can't do it, they will tell you. Deal with cleaners all the time, and they know what they can and cannot do. 

That's all I can offer.


----------



## leezachris (Mar 19, 2004)

I haven't tried it personally, but you can try that oxyclean stuff that they sell on TV and home stores....has anyone tried it for anything?
I believe that you can put some in a bucket with water and soak your jackets in them for a while.

You can also try hydrogen peroxide - it works for blood stains...you can try it on ink


----------



## chefmikesworld (Nov 17, 2002)

You need:
1 Beck's Dark
7 Gallons of Bleach
1 Gallon of Water
Enough gas to get to the uniform store---

Pop open a beer, mix the bleach with water, add chef coats, start your washer and finish your beer...take off to the uniform store and by the time you get back your coats will disinigrate so you won't feel bad about throwing them away or in the rag bag...

Cheffy's two Cents


----------



## leezachris (Mar 19, 2004)

That's a good solution! I forgot about the beer...it makes everything better :lol:


----------



## markv (May 16, 2003)

We tried ethyl alcohol. No luck.

Nail polish remover worked to some degree. However, it was tricky how you applied it. Sometimes it dissolved the stain and sometimes it smeared it.

I gace up, bit the bullet, and ordered new jackets.

Thanks everyone.

Oh an Cheffy, I like your idea, only I'd prefer some Stoli's right about now.

Mark


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Mark,
Might not work, but we remove blood stains old or new with hydrogen poroxide. 
If you work at an unorthodox place you can also tie dye. We have plenty of tye dye jackets. Or you can dye them blue. Wait, I was just thinking about coming home from a hot sweaty day.


----------



## gilbear (Sep 19, 2003)

Without sounding like a commercial, Amway's LOC is great fro removing ink. 
Now, if you can just find someone to sell it to you without the sales pitch!


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Maybe for Halloween you can dye them black and come to work as Chef Johnny Cash.


----------

